# Rickett's Point 24/12



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Any mangoes interested in a Christmas Eve morning fish at Rickett's Point? I know it is the busy season, but it's been a few weeks since my last saltwater fix, and I feel like my head is going to pop. I hear the weather has been pretty wild down here, but there should be a window of opportunity Sunday morning:

Sunday 
West to southwesterly wind around 10 knots in the morning. Wind shifting
southwest to southerly and strengthening to 20 to 25 knots during the afternoon and evening. Waves around half a metre rising to 1 to 1.5 metres later.

This also looks like the last chance for a few days since 20+ knot winds are forecast for monday and tuesday.

I'll be aiming for a 6am launch, and off the water by 10 or 11.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

g'day Jason, cant make it for the 24th but geez its sounds good at 10 knots.gonna be in Sydney for xmas(dammit) should be back on the 28th if your still around and the weather settles a bit. 8) 
hope SANTA delivers ya a big 'ol jolly snapper mate :wink:


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Not for me tomorrow Jason. Good to see you're back and into it already. Hopefully you're around for a bit so and can catch up for a fish before heading back.
Philip


----------

